# Anterior knee fat pad debridement - documentation examples



## jd27 (Jul 13, 2017)

Trying to code for an arthroscopic knee anterior fat pad debridement. Although I've found info that states this s/b billable with an unlisted code it also states you need adequate/perfect documentation. Unfortunately I can't seem to find any documentation examples. So is there anyone out there who has successfully billed this procedure for inflammation and/or impingement of the fat pad? Can you provide some documentation examples? 

Thanks,


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jul 14, 2017)

This subject came up in an earlier Forum titled "Quadriceps fat pad" and dated 6/15/17.  If you go to the last "block" (25) of Forums, you should be able to find and review it. I discussed the Arthroscopic treatment of the Infrapatellar Fat Pad, which is a part of Arthroscopic Synovectomy (29875).

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------

